# Fondant Placement in TBH



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

In a top bar hive, where do the bees first cluster for winter?? Toward to entrance or the follower board? I'm trying to sort out where things need to be in the winter. Most of the pollen is at he entrance, while the capped honey is at the back end of the hive. Where should the fondant board go? My first thought was to leave everything as is, but put the feeder board infron of the false back.

I need to get started on a feeder for the hive. Winter is quickly approaching and aside from heavy feeding, I am not at all prepared!


----------



## bkristanne (Sep 25, 2013)

I am in the same boat as you! I hope someone answers soon : ) I am wondering what the flow is in the winter and how the bees move as well.


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I answered my own question. The Bees will cluster around the brood, so they'll be in the front. Candy board goes in front of follower board.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

Last year I put them on the far side (away from the cluster) of the last honey comb towards the follower. Placed so that as they moved through their honey stores they would have it if the honey ran out. Like I explained in the other thread, it didn't work out. I used candy and not fondant though. Not sure it would make a difference.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I say eff mine and will let them die my other colonies some look good and others are weak. I don't need bees I have to feed I will watch them closely and if they die out I will freeze the comb and give a swarm next spring a head start


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Why don't you build a 1" or 2" feeder shim that sits above the cluster and top bars. Leave a bee space gap between the end wall and first bar at the entrance end so they have access above and into the feeder where you can place the fondant. All it really is a four sided box with 1" or 2" wide boards.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Last year I took a spare follower board, attached sides made from aluminum flashing and filled it full of fondant. This year I don't have to worry as the hives have plenty of honey. After a cruddy summer we had a great fall flow. 

But I may still make some sugar bricks and attached them to a bar. Depends on how things look in December. 

+1 on what Delta said. I have considered that as well. 

I'm kind of on board with what Harley is saying to a certain extent. I have one hive that started off great in the spring, but ever since his been meh. I'm limited to the number of hives I can have, so if one goes, I hope it is them!


----------

